# quial hunting



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

only got one but hear it is


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Which one's the bird ...


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice job. Getting a kill on a live target is a good feeling. It takes skill and nerve.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Which one's the bird ...


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

All jokes aside.. Good kill partner..

Quail are awesome slingshot game and very tasty to boot, only better tasting game bird in my personal opinion are doves; but quail are meatier larger breast. That alone rates quail as a higher score meat wise, havent shot quail with a slingshot in many years, would love to do that again.

How did you take this quail? Was it in a bush or on the ground and what ammo did you kill it with?

Nico


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Good job on the quail. I hope it was tasty my friend.


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

radray said:


> Good job on the quail. I hope it was tasty my friend.


i love dove to i think it is a better meat and i shot it on the ground and for ammo it was a glass marble


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Excellent! Are those my favorite RRT tubes you are using?


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Excellent! Are those my favorite RRT tubes you are using?


yes it is


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Good shooting, rrt are my favorite also. I wish they would change the color, any color but bright red.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good shot. Be careful quail and dove are game birds and the're out of season in the summer, also you must have a hunting license.


----------

